# Advice on fishing equipment please (newbie)



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Appreciate any help. Have been an avid fisherman all my life up north in the fresh water. Have done my share of surf fishing (pretty much limited to vacations on dauphin island for whiting), charters offshore for snapper and some bay dock fishing for specks.

That said. I am very limited as to what I have actually been able to fish for and time doing it. I also have not really kept up on salt water equipment since I lived so far north. Will be moving to Pensacola area in about a month and I am ready to start adding to the fishing equipment.

I need advice. Good rod reel combos for serious surf / kayak fishing for specks, whiting, pomps, macks, blues and perhaps a big set up for sharks.

If you invited some guy to go on your boat inshore fishing what would you expect him to bring along in the way of his own tackle if you did not have any to spare? rod / reel combos and general tackle.

Same question if that is an offshore trip.

I really appreciate the help and figure with different opinions I can make things meet in the middle and be as smart as I can about spending some cash on new or used equipment.

Thanks again - this forum has been a lifesaver in our prep to move to that wonderful area.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to Pensacola. You might just browse the forum and see what type of tackle most are using for inshore and offshore. Your question can bring thousands of answers. 

For inshore a 3000 to 4000 reel size is good for all around fishing. There are way to many reels to suggest just one. For offshore we would need to know what type of fishing you would be doing the most. You mentioned Snapper. I now use spinning reels most of the time b/c we always chum the fish to the top. I still have plenty of conventional bottom setups but we use them for Grouper and other larger fish. 

When you get here contact me here on the forum. I have allot of rod and reel conbo's that don't get used. I can also show you what we use fishing off the dock,inshore and offshore.

I am by far not the only one on the forum that can help you. Most everyone here will go out of their way to accomadate you and your family to fishing in Pensacola.

Welcome...!!


----------

